# Videos of Zack



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)




----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Zack is adorable. Thank you for posting the videos.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Zack is so cute, I love his markings! How do your parents like him so far?


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Thank you!  I would appreciate it if you guys could comment on the actual video itself and/or add it to your favourites to make it more popular! Thanks guys in advance 
My parents love him!
PS. The reason I'm asking you guys to add it to your favourites and stuff is because I'm trying to get partnership to make money to get nice presents for my parents for christmas, thanks


----------



## Prair1985 (Nov 16, 2012)

Interesting videos, thanks!


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

you're welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

New video! Please comment on the video to bring it fame, or here if you don't have a Youtube account. It will help more people to see it.
PS. I censored out my friends face with a trollface...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

He is a beautiful puppy I look forward to watching him grow up!!


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Long01 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this Video Its very interesting 














Diesel Portable Generator


----------

